# Adco 5Th Wheel Cover New



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a couple of items for sale that we no longer have a use for.

Brand new in the box ADCO 5th wheel cover fits 31'1" to 34" 5th wheel, model #2855. A quick search online priced this item new from $350-$440.
We are asking $275 for this item.

The second item is a Coleman RoadTrip Grill with the carry bag and I believe I also have some extra propane bottles laying around. New this would cost over $200 easily, it has only been used a few times. We are asking $125 for these items.

We live in Ohio, I can ship the ADCO cover pretty easily but would have to find out how much shipping would be, the grill I don't think I can find a box big enough to put it in to ship it so it would need to be picked up.


----------

